#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Voor de 'glijbaan' liefhebbers

## Jurrie

Deze jongens (Dillinja & Lemon D) uit Engeland hebben volgens mij het grootste 'oud-hout' systeem  :Smile: 

52 glijbanen met in totaal 96 kW erachter...

Het setje kan mensen spontaan over hun nek laten gaan bij optredens door de overkill aan maagbas  :Big Grin: 

Ze zijn geïnspireerd door Jah Tubby (Reggea / Drum 'n Bass scene) die ook veel van dit soort systemen bouwt.

----------


## - -Niels- -

En, heb je al berekend hoeveel dB 't samen geeft...? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Trouwens, ik wil wel daar op de eerste rij staan[ :Embarrassment: )][xx(]

----------


## Stefke

Ni normaal[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Longthrow wordt in dit geval: achterste muur eruit throw[ :Big Grin:  Of gewoon throw up[xx(] door die dreunen op je maag.

----------


## jurjen_barel

dit is het betere werk!!!

niet voor een klassiek concert bedoeld, maar lekkere club, trance, house, etc.
Verder wil ik best Niels uitdagen om er vlak voor te gaan staan, terwijl de speakers voluit staan te blazen  :Wink:  (jammer dat die uitdaging zo moeilijk wordt  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Jurrie

Ze komen komend jaar naar Europa... met het hele systeem.

----------


## robert0593

Hebben zo ook nog iets om het geheel naar boven afteronden?
Of blijft het bij de basssssen.

----------


## speakerfreak

ja, van mij gehuurd

----------


## Jurrie

Reactie is zeker doelloos frankie...

Op de 3e foto staan toch echt wel wat mid en top kastjes hoor [8].

----------


## ronny

weer eens lekker wat oud hout stapel werk :Big Grin: . ziet er best wel sjiek uit. Maar denk toch dat het niet geschikt is voor een gewoon concert.

op de eerste rij staan [xx(][xx(][xx(] :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> ja, van mij gehuurd



Ja hoor, die professionals huren een beetje speakertjes van een 16jarig snotjochie uit Zoetermeer. :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

(k kan meepraten als leeftijdsgenoot [ :Embarrassment: )])

----------


## johan L.

Ik moet er niet aan denken om dat te gaan stacken en bekabelen zeg  :Big Grin: 

Maar t ziet er wel geinig uit zo'n trailer oudhout.

----------


## Michael

Bij deze sets krijg je gratis een hernia Kado als je die elke keer moet opbouwen :Big Grin: .

----------


## MatthiasB

en een serieuse handleiding

----------


## BAJ productions

ik wil hem wel ruilen :Big Grin: 

ziet der wel vet uit.
waar en wanneer komt die naar europa[?]

dat wil ik nie missen[^]

denk jullie ook nie 

gr bas

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik hoop ook dat deze dingen door te lussen zijn, anders blijf je kabels trekken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jurrie

Als je de laatste foto bekeken had zie je daar een verdeelblok met een vrij grote multikabel 'stekker'.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jurrie_
> Als je de laatste foto bekeken had zie je daar een verdeelblok met een vrij grote multikabel 'stekker'.



Oeps, ja idd. Socapex heten die stekkers toch? (die grote dus)

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Ze komen komend jaar naar Europa... met het hele systeem.



Ohja? Wanneer?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Dan kom ik luisteren (and ofcourse 'voelen'!!!)! én ik ga op de eerste rij staan, samen met jurjen_barel  :Wink:    [^] (lefgozer die 'k ben! ([8D]))

----------


## Klaaske

ut zijn 18" glijbanen....ik ga toch voor de orginele 15"ers met n JBLeke erin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jurrie

Volgens mij zijn het 15" glijbanen hoor...

----------


## SWDJ

Hoe komen ze aan het geld zeg, mooi spul hoor  :Smile:

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Hoe komen ze aan het geld zeg ...



Sponsors?

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:Volgens mij zijn het 15" glijbanen hoor...



Dat iig niet, 15" glijbanen zijn 60x60x100 en de bovenkanten van
de kasten op de foto's zijn niet echt vierkant zoals de 60x60 bij een
15" glijbaan

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaatat iig niet, 15" glijbanen zijn 60x60x100 en de bovenkanten van
> de kasten op de foto's zijn niet echt vierkant zoals de 60x60 bij een
> 15" glijbaan



Hebben die 15"-ers dan altijd dezelfde afmeting? Want dan heb ik weeer iets geleerd :Smile:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Zeg, is wel leuk hoor, dat hele rijtje brandhout, maar uuh, waar ik dan benieuwd naar ben, zijn die rijtjes met versterkertjes.......

En natuurlijk het agregaat die dat spul gaat voeden [:P]

----------


## - -Niels- -

Ik neem aan; per glijbaan 1 versterker?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door - -Niels- -_
> Ik neem aan; per glijbaan 1 versterker?



k hoop wat minder (2 per versterker of zo), want anders hebben de loopjongens strax cker wete een hernia  :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

voor zover ik weet zijn er nooit glijbanen omgerekend naar 18" vanuit de bekende 15" jbl afmetingen hoor, maar wanneer ze er wel zijn: ik wil de tekeningen hebben!

Trouwens leveren die glijbanen wel een groot probleem op hoor, ikzelf werk met dubbele 15", origineel jbl met gaussen erin, aangestuurd door dynacords.
Nu willen we al een tijd overstappen naar een compacter en net zo goed klinkend systeem in het laag, als er mensen zijn die ze kennen, graag een reactie! tesplaten die geluisterd worden zijn: Breakdown-Kate B, in the air tonight-Phil collins en nog enkele echte jaren 80 newbeat en soortgelijke platen :-)

maar blijft mooi hoor, de glijbanen van JBl en de W-bins van Martin en SA weigeren gewoon uit te sterven, en worden zelfs opnieuw gewaardeerd!

Ralph

----------


## R. den Ridder

Praise the lord zeg......dit zijn pas kasten, 15" en 18" subs evt. ook 21 en 24" leverbaar....als glijbaan, evenals achterlijke dubbel12" midkasten en dergelijke.....mooooooooooooiiiiiiiiii

check it out!
http://www.jahtubbys.co.uk/

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door - -Niels- -_
> Hebben die 15"-ers dan altijd dezelfde afmeting?



*We zijn nog maar net 3 dagen, 1uur en een 20tal minuten ver in 2004, maar dit lijkt me wel de quote van het jaar te worden!!!!*

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> Praise the lord zeg......dit zijn pas kasten, 15" en 18" subs evt. ook 21 en 24" leverbaar....als glijbaan, evenals achterlijke dubbel12" midkasten en dergelijke.....mooooooooooooiiiiiiiiii
> 
> check it out!
> http://www.jahtubbys.co.uk/



Ja , heb even gekeken 
Mooie topjes en tweeters ( een stuk of 36 per kast ) en dan die flightcases , een voorbeeld hoe het moet  :Big Grin: 

en wij maar zeuren over een midas , wel of niet processor systemen 

Heb een vermoeden dat Tubbys zijn kasten lekker uit fase staan  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

maar aan de foto's te zien is er toch altijd ambiance [^][^]

sis

sis

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:Ze komen komend jaar naar Europa... met het hele systeem.



Hoe duur zijn de tickets dan wel niet???
Met hoeveel vliegtuigen zei je da ze kwamen?  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## djcenter

Man man foto dateert waarscheinlijk uit 1980 denk ik  [8)][8)]

----------


## MatthiasB

oud of nie het blijft plezant werken met die al dan niet ouwe dingen

----------


## fredjuhh

leuk als t je buren zijn [8D] , en ze elke maand ff testen of alles nog werkt

----------


## Jurrie

Sis, daar geldt: Als het maar beukt  :Big Grin: 

Jah Tubby bouwt oud hout setjes [8D] vindt het wel toppie  :Smile:

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door - -Niels- -
> Hebben die 15"-ers dan altijd dezelfde afmeting? 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> We zijn nog maar net 3 dagen, 1uur en een 20tal minuten ver in 2004, maar dit lijkt me wel de quote van het jaar te worden!!!!



...... waar slaat dit nou weer op??? ................[V][V][V][V][V]

----------


## Jurrie

Beetje domme reactie inderdaad... je kunt ook mensen bewust verkeerd begrijpen [xx(]

----------


## dj galaxie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> dit is het betere werk!!!
> 
> niet voor een klassiek concert bedoeld, maar lekkere club, trance, house, etc.



dit is voor DRUM 'N BASS !! Check ook hun platen.
Club, Trance e.a. 'platte' muziek haalt bijlange die bassen niet. (en maakt dus geen optimaal gebruik van het systeem)

De foto is niet zo oud. Dit systeem is geloof ik sinds 2002-2003 in gebruik.

en op de vraag: hoe komen ze aan het geld ?
Zijn beiden top-DNB-producers/dj's, dus alle geld opzij gelegd, en toen beiden hun huis verkocht.... (dit zijn feiten hé)

----------


## denkomieken

Ja zo te zien hadden ze een groot huis :Wink:  :Wink: 

Nu hebben ze een grote bass-systeem :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Hier geldt de slogam --&gt; hoe meer bassen hoe meer vreugde[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## - -Niels- -

Als één van die gasten jarig is, weet ik wel een leuk kadootje... :Big Grin:

----------


## turbomaster

wat zou er gebeuren moest je hier eens een live leuke basgitaar-drumsolo doorblazen??? vraag me af of er nog iemand 10 meter in de buurt durft komen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door turbomaster_
> 
> wat zou er gebeuren moest je hier eens een live leuke basgitaar-drumsolo doorblazen??? vraag me af of er nog iemand 10 meter in de buurt durft komen []



en wie had je zelf als voorbeeld ?
sis

----------


## djRobbie

Ziet er echt super vet uit, en dillinja is natuurlijk ook top [8D]

----------


## bertuss

he die reggea gasten werken wel met lekker spul zeg.
PD-tjes!
die zijn nog nie zo gek.
maja daar staan wel 40 piezzotweeters tegenover. ?!?!

----------


## - -Niels- -

Dus, VOL laag (!!!) en schril/pijnlijk hoog...

----------

